# Egg Donation- how many goes?



## alexa (Jan 20, 2004)

can anyone tell me how many times your allowed to donate your eggs for free ivf treatment?im confused as i have heard its 3 but read on here about women who have had more ivf cycles than 3 as part of the egg share scheme. (Its all so confusing!)              alexa x x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Alexa.

It is up to the individual centre as to how many times a woman can be an egg sharer. By law you can donate until there are 10 children out there but that is rarely reached. The thought in limiting the number of times is because 1: if no one has concieved after 3 cycles, is there an egg problem, 2: there is no definate research to advise us as to the risk of ovarian cancer in later life due to repeated stimulation so centres are normally cautious, just in case.

Sarah


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

If you are unsuccessful after 3 cycles at one clinic would another clinic accept you?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you had been an egg sharer at one centre you would be expected to disclose that to another centre, there are ways to find out if you had donated before.
Sarah


----------

